# Eyebrow Tattooing



## Miss Marcy (Nov 16, 2005)

Has anybody had this done? What was your experience and could you possibly post a pic of the quality. I am considering this procedure but i am a bit nervous. Not about the pain (i have been tattooed  before) but about the results. i am afraid the lines will look TOO unnatural like when girls use thick black eyeliner for their brows (yikes).
any help is mucho appreciated. :loveya:


----------



## Isis (Nov 16, 2005)

I've never had it done, but I do know people who have, it can look very natural. Infact, I didn't even know theirs were done until they told me. I think the only thing I had to add to that is the brows deffinitelly wont look their best right after its done, infact they'll seem over done, but that goes away with the healing process. Since you've been under the needle before I'm sure your well aware of the healing process that goes along with it. HTH a bit


----------



## succubus (Nov 16, 2005)

I would like to get it done, but it's costly and I don't have that kind of money right now. Most places do a consultation first and you can discuss with them how you want your eyebrows done. I don't like the solid, drawn on look because then it's obvious that the eyebrows are fake. Most artists will do little pencil stokes that mimic hair and just fill in where your eyebrows are sparse, so that it looks completely natural. And whatever you do, do NOT go to a tattoo shop to get any kind of cosmetic tattooing done because real cosmetic tattooing is not done with tattoo ink.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 17, 2005)

I've seen a few women with it done, and it looks like the ink turns gray after awhile


----------



## Kristen (Nov 17, 2005)

I know a few people that have had them done. Get the tattooing done to fill in sparse patches... NOT to form eyebrows. If you don't have hair to begin with.. it can look like someone's been over your face with a crayon.


----------



## Miss Marcy (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_I know a few people that have had them done. Get the tattooing done to fill in sparse patches... NOT to form eyebrows. If you don't have hair to begin with.. it can look like someone's been over your face with a crayon._

 
i do HAVE eyebrows, theyre just naturally really light and i am SO sick of pencilling them in


----------



## Miss Marcy (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_I've seen a few women with it done, and it looks like the ink turns gray after awhile _

 
that happens with any tattoo...even regular ones. after time they fade and you need to get them touched up so i expected that. TY for the heads up though!


----------



## hungrychild (Nov 17, 2005)

if you don't like how light your eyebrows are, why don't you just get them dyed?


----------



## Isis (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_I've seen a few women with it done, and it looks like the ink turns gray after awhile _

 
Yeah, you have to get them touched up every so often. It's just how the skin behaves around the eye area.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 18, 2005)

My grandmother had her eyebrows tattoed. She had lost all her eyebrows due to over plucking and overall thinning, and she had to fully pencil them in everyday anyway so she decided to get them permanently done. They look really nice on her, she fooled me! But she does complain about them starting to turn grey, but she seems to love them anyway. HTH!


----------



## Miss Marcy (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hungrychild* 
_if you don't like how light your eyebrows are, why don't you just get them dyed?_

 
it's not that they are a light color...they are just naturally very sparse.

thatnks for the help guys


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 18, 2005)

my mum's got her eye lined in tatoo...it's kinda greeny now...ewhh!! Please don't do your eye brow- it's much easier and less painful just using a pencil or dying your brows


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 22, 2005)

hehe i wonder if this is a dead post, but i got my eyebrows tattooed when i was 15. . .idiot skincare lady. ..i think that's illegal, but anyways, it's not such a hot idea. :T i got the outer half tattooed and a line kind of deal across the top to give my eyebrows some shape. they have since faded quite a bit and look like scars. *COUGH* i had some guy (a friend) ask me how i got the scars, eh sounds better than "bad tattoo job" so i let it slide hehe not worth it imo, and i have yet to see a tattooed eyebrow that i like. seen plenty of bad ones tho   hth!


----------



## colormust (Nov 22, 2005)

I got mine done like 5 years ago. they still look the same as the first day i got them done. it is one of the best things i have done. to start with i only had a half of my brows. i worked with animals and as you can imagine they like to wipe them off : P
so i finally got them tatted and i love them.
if u are going to get them done i would say just do a lot of research and pick a really good person to do them


----------



## Miss Marcy (Nov 22, 2005)

Colormust....could you possibly post a pic??  8)


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2005)

i want to get mine done in the shape of marilyn monroe's...i've tried to grow them in, but they're just so thin and light and there's no way in hell i'll ever get that shape on my own.

i've never actually seen tattooed eyebrows though...or maybe i have and they just look really good haha. 

my only problem is, how do you know where's a good place to get them done?


----------



## irmati (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't think I would ever do eyebrow tattooing - that's just me...


----------



## hungrychild (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Marcy* 
_it's not that they are a light color...they are just naturally very sparse.

thatnks for the help guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ah, okay, I see. I was under the wrong impression haha.

I've seen some really good tattooed eyebrows -- and some really bad ones. you should probably try to research at the specific places you would want to get tattooed at.


----------



## Summer Co (Dec 9, 2005)

i have my eyesbrow embroidery. and it is kind like tattoo but it is not as hard looking as how tattoo did. usually the salon will do it for you twice..first time and then after a month you goes back and they will touch up the place that color is not even.

it is very light and very natural and you can choose how dark you want to go with. and it will lighten by time. i have mine last me like two years and the color slightly lighten. it might cause i don't really go for very dark color, i have mine kind like very light brown.

again. i  don't really  have much eyebrow. of course i did have some but very very very less and in very bad shape..i have the beginner and then with no end...look like i have half eyebrow and that is how bad it is.


maybe you can try to search on eyebrow embroidery. i really think it is very natural. but make sure you find a experience salon to do it for you.
i wish it help!


----------



## Pimptress (Dec 11, 2005)

One of my co-workers needs this done, I think. She either shaves her eyebrows off or grows none at all (because I've seen pictures of her WITH her natural eyebrows and they are beautiful) but she pencils them in every day. She tries to make them look natural but they really don't... and if something bumps her, she's all the sudden missing half her eyebrow 

Eyes in general are so strange. They look really goofy when they are obviously fake eyebrows, or really bad colored contacts... it makes it really hard to look someone in the eyes


----------



## colormust (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Marcy* 
_Colormust....could you possibly post a pic??  8)_

 
in a couple days i will post a pic...my camera is pure drama lol


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 12, 2005)

my mom has it done...it looks pretty natural. you have to do a lot of research to find a good place to do it. My mom got it done probably like 5 to 6 years ago and she barely got it retouched. so my suggestion is that make sure you find a GOOOOODDD tattoo-er :0) if that helps!!


----------



## msthrope (Dec 12, 2005)

tattoos of any kind should NOT fade and you should NOT expect to have them touched up unless the place you go to does a lousy job or you don't take care of them (i.e. you don't heal them properly and/or you don't keep them out of the sun).  i have tattoos that are over a decade old that have not faded at all and that's how it should be.  they never look as bright as the day they were done because the tattooing process basically destroys the top layer of skin and when this layer grows back over the tattoo as it's not transparent, it's somewhat opaque, the tattoo looks slightly less bright.  

getting your brows tattooed isn't the best idea because styles change over time and what was in fashion for your brows will likely not be in fashion down the road.  besides that, your face moves with age and that tattoo is going to move with it.  that said, if you do decide to get your brows done, don't do it at a salon.  most salons run their technicians through a couple hour course to learn to tattoo brows which isn't nearly enough.  would you trust someone with a couple of hours training to give you a regular tattoo?  then why the hell trust them to tattoo your face?  seek out a professional tattoo artist and one that has tattooed brows before.  ask to see photos of his/her brow work.  brow tattoos should be done with a single needle to get the work fine enough to look like individual hairs and the area will puff up a lot and quite quickly, so you need someone who will be experienced enough to know you to compensate for this swelling.  the only person i know who comes highly recommended within the industry is in seattle.


----------



## succubus (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_tattoos of any kind should NOT fade and you should NOT expect to have them touched up unless the place you go to does a lousy job or you don't take care of them (i.e. you don't heal them properly and/or you don't keep them out of the sun).  i have tattoos that are over a decade old that have not faded at all and that's how it should be.  they never look as bright as the day they were done because the tattooing process basically destroys the top layer of skin and when this layer grows back over the tattoo as it's not transparent, it's somewhat opaque, the tattoo looks slightly less bright.  

getting your brows tattooed isn't the best idea because styles change over time and what was in fashion for your brows will likely not be in fashion down the road.  besides that, your face moves with age and that tattoo is going to move with it.  that said, if you do decide to get your brows done, don't do it at a salon.  most salons run their technicians through a couple hour course to learn to tattoo brows which isn't nearly enough.  would you trust someone with a couple of hours training to give you a regular tattoo?  then why the hell trust them to tattoo your face?  seek out a professional tattoo artist and one that has tattooed brows before.  ask to see photos of his/her brow work.  brow tattoos should be done with a single needle to get the work fine enough to look like individual hairs and the area will puff up a lot and quite quickly, so you need someone who will be experienced enough to know you to compensate for this swelling.  the only person i know who comes highly recommended within the industry is in seattle._

 
Tattoo ink is not to be used to do permanent makeup. You have to go to someone who does micropigmentation and most tattoo artists do not do that.


----------



## colormust (Dec 12, 2005)

it doesnt go as deep either. our skin is really thin on our face.


----------



## msthrope (Dec 13, 2005)

i realize the skin on your face is very thin.  that is why you need to see someone that doesn't go to some 2 hour course on the weekend.  any tattoo artist whorth his/her salt knows how to control depth.


----------



## Miss Marcy (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_
 your face moves with age and that tattoo is going to move with it._

 
someone else brought that point up to me before as well....but even if i had natural brows, they would still move along with my face, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyways thanks you guys for your help, i really do appreciate it.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 16, 2005)

I have lots of sparse areas and for some reason (I swear I haven't plucked them but I have lost lots of hair on the middle of my left eyebrow) and I'm tired of the pencil and eyeshadow routine. 

So I'm seriously thinking about getting eyebrow micropigmentation, can anyone explain me the procedure?

I guess first they draw them on so you can choose the shape you like, then go over that with the ink? I don't want them to do something I don't like!!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_tattoos of any kind should NOT fade and you should NOT expect to have them touched up unless the place you go to does a lousy job or you don't take care of them (i.e. you don't heal them properly and/or you don't keep them out of the sun).  i have tattoos that are over a decade old that have not faded at all and that's how it should be.  they never look as bright as the day they were done because the tattooing process basically destroys the top layer of skin and when this layer grows back over the tattoo as it's not transparent, it's somewhat opaque, the tattoo looks slightly less bright.  

getting your brows tattooed isn't the best idea because styles change over time and what was in fashion for your brows will likely not be in fashion down the road.  besides that, your face moves with age and that tattoo is going to move with it.  that said, if you do decide to get your brows done, don't do it at a salon.  most salons run their technicians through a couple hour course to learn to tattoo brows which isn't nearly enough.  would you trust someone with a couple of hours training to give you a regular tattoo?  then why the hell trust them to tattoo your face?  seek out a professional tattoo artist and one that has tattooed brows before.  ask to see photos of his/her brow work.  brow tattoos should be done with a single needle to get the work fine enough to look like individual hairs and the area will puff up a lot and quite quickly, so you need someone who will be experienced enough to know you to compensate for this swelling.  the only person i know who comes highly recommended within the industry is in seattle._

 
I disagree with that, except the looking for a professional makeup tattoo artist....im not trying to sound bitchy or anything


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Marcy* 
_someone else brought that point up to me before as well....but even if i had natural brows, they would still move along with my face, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways thanks you guys for your help, i really do appreciate it._

 
My mom has aged over the years, the brows like blend with it so it looks normal. one of my friends just got hers done but she only did a light line shape so it would be easy for her to switch to any style of eyebrow if she wanted.


----------



## MAC Melly (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi there... I got my eyebrows tattooed three years ago when I was 23 (my mom & I got ours done together).  I still have hair that goes over the tatts but it sure makes it easy to draw and blend in on those special occasions.  On other days, I don't touch them but I do get them threaded.  Personally, I haven't had any problems with the "styles" of brows.. I used to keep them nice and thick and now I keep them thinner.  When I tell people they are tattooed, they never believe me. hehe..

Here's a pic of me (and DH)


----------



## Miss Marcy (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure that if done well, it can look good, but the only experience I've had with eyebrow tattooing is seeing all my elderly Korean relatives getting theirs done and having them turn blue. My opinion on cosmetic tattoo––even well-done tattoo––is that it's better to use cosmetics and not take the risk of regretting major damage done to your face, than to pass up that chance for a little convenience. You'll never be able to change the shape of your arch just for kicks, or use slightly different tints based on your looks. You'll just have two strips tattooed on your face...forever. This isn't to say that those with tattoos look bad, as the poster above me has proven...just that, given the choice, I'd personally rather leave my options open.


----------



## marti (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been searching for someone who knows how to do eyebrow embroidery (semi permanent eyebrow cosmetic makeup) in or near Seattle Wa. Even someone located one state away would be accessible.  Where did you get yours done?


----------

